# Netflix



## Hack (Aug 14, 2003)

What do you think about this service or any other similar services? Is it worth it and which service is the best one to join? The club idea sounds good to me and they supposedly have a much wider library than any local video store especially if you live in a small town between a couple of big ones which are too far away to rent movies.


----------



## swinslow (Oct 22, 2002)

Hack said:


> What do you think about this service or any other similar services? Is it worth it and which service is the best one to join? The club idea sounds good to me and they supposedly have a much wider library than any local video store especially if you live in a small town between a couple of big ones which are too far away to rent movies.


You will love it. It makes sense if you rent at least 5-6 movies a month (based on Blockbuster/Hollywood rates). Unmatched selection, and FAST service. In the Bay Area my returns get back to Netflix overnight, and new movies are sent out to me same day. So I return on Monday and have new movies on Weds. New releases usually show up on Weds after being released on Tuesday, like this past weeks release of Chicago. I can see *6 movies a week* if timing is right for the $20/month plan. Not to mention the added convenience of not having to go into the rental store. With a 2 week trial there is nothing to lose!

Steve


----------



## Hack (Aug 14, 2003)

" In the Bay Area my returns get back to Netflix overnight, and new movies are sent out to me same day."

Is that the main hub or do they have regional mailing centers?


----------



## swinslow (Oct 22, 2002)

Hack said:


> " In the Bay Area my returns get back to Netflix overnight, and new movies are sent out to me same day."
> 
> Is that the main hub or do they have regional mailing centers?


A friend in Minneapolis gets similar service as there is a hub there too. From the Netflix site here are the shipping hubs:

Twenty shipping centers nationwide serving metropolitan areas in Atlanta, Boston, Chicago, Dallas, Denver, Detroit, Fort Lauderdale, Houston, Los Angeles, Minneapolis, New York, Newark, Philadelphia, Phoenix, Portland, San Jose, Seattle, St. Louis, Stamford, and Washington, D.C.

Netflix reaches more than half of its subscribers with generally next-day delivery. By year-end 2003, Netflix expects to reach more than 70 percent of its subscribers with generally next-day delivery.

Steve


----------



## Hack (Aug 14, 2003)

:biggthump :new_popco


----------

